# Giant PR2 disc wheel inner rim width



## mustang1 (10 Jan 2017)

Hi, does anyone know the inner rim width of this wheel MY 2017? And if you know the inner width, perhaps you can enlighten us on the putter width too, please. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## r04DiE (10 Jan 2017)

I've got a 2016 Defy 1 Disc with PR-2's on it. I can measure one if you like?


----------



## mustang1 (11 Jan 2017)

r04DiE said:


> I've got a 2016 Defy 1 Disc with PR-2's on it. I can measure one if you like?



Nah dont go out of your way for it. But thanks anyway. I wanted to know if it was a wide rimmed wheel and how flush a 28mm tire would be on it. The inner rim width has much to do with that.


----------



## r04DiE (11 Jan 2017)

Well, I have a spare set with no tyres on them so it would be easy to do. Just need to dig them out of the shed.


----------



## mustang1 (11 Jan 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Well, I have a spare set with no tyres on them so it would be easy to do. Just need to dig them out of the shed.


Oh ok then. Thanks. 
What year are they?


----------



## r04DiE (4 Feb 2017)

OK, sorry - do you still need this? I bought them off eBay to fit my 2016 Defy 1 Disc. I have them uneasrthed now so what measurements do you need? Inner rim width is 18mm and the outer is about 22mm. Only have a tape measure with me but I can grab a vernier at work on Monday if you need it a bit more accurate.


----------

